# The Vegas All Day Buffet



## ricoba

So do you think you could graze all day for $25?

Who needs restaurant.com or coupons, hey, just belly up to the trough and go for it!


----------



## Karen G

Do you think this all-day pass means you can leave and come back anytime all day long? That's quite a deal!

Edit:  I just called them.  They said you can come and go all day long.  This is a limited time special but they haven't determined how long it will last.


----------



## ricoba

Karen G said:


> Do you think this all-day pass means you can leave and come back anytime all day long? That's quite a deal!
> 
> Edit:  I just called them.  They said you can come and go all day long.  This is a limited time special but they haven't determined how long it will last.



Karen, I thought this was a good, but a "funny" deal.  

If you are near the Excalibur or staying there, the price is very reasonable.  Not sure I would make a special trip, since I don't know how good their buffet is.

It's just the concept of grazing all day that I find amusing!


----------



## Karen G

ricoba said:


> If you are near the Excalibur or staying there, the price is very reasonable.


This caught my attention because we have friends coming in this weekend for a wedding and they are staying at the Excalibur.  I've never eaten at their buffet so I don't know if it's good or not.


----------



## Quimby4

Vegas has now gone "All Inclusive" for only $25 per person per day.
Doesn't breakfast usually include juice, milk and coffee.

Seems like a good deal based on the prices.
-----------
Breakfast - $11.99; Kids $10.99 (7 a.m. to 11 a.m.)
Lunch - $14.99; Kids $12.99 (11 a.m. to 2 p.m.)
Dinner - $17.99; Kids 14.99 (2 p.m. to Close)
Kids price available for children 4 to 12 years old.

2 FOR 1 BUFFET SPECIAL
EVERY DAY
2 p.m. to 6 p.m.
Special not valid with any other offer, Children's prices not included. Not available during holiday periods.


----------



## Fern Modena

It depends on if you want cuisine or grub.  Excalibur's food is definitely in the second group.  I ate there about seven or eight years ago, and I wouldn't go again, regardless of price.

But if you are really on a budget and have some kids who will eat anything, then maybe it is a deal. I dunno...

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Speaking Of Grub . . .*




Fern Modena said:


> It depends on if you want cuisine or grub.  Excalibur's food is definitely in the second group.


Better or worse than the Sahara's buffet ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fern Modena

Alan,
Probably a teeny, tiny bit better than the Sahara.  I won't eat there either.  Reminds me of a (very bad) school cafeteria.

Fern



AwayWeGo said:


> Better or worse than the Sahara's buffet ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bigrick

Fern (or anyone else), 

which buffets do you recommend?


----------



## Hoc

bigrick said:


> Fern (or anyone else),
> 
> which buffets do you recommend?



FWIW, look here.

Edit: BTW, I thought the Planet Hollywood Buffet was good value, with decent (not spectacular) food.  Bellagio, while good, is overpriced.  I like Paris Buffet on Sunday morning, because the pastries are good.  But there is a line, so you should get a pass to get to the front of the line.


----------



## JeffW

It's definitely an interesting concept.  For an accounting point of view, I'm sure there was the thought that, "if we can keep people in/around our casino because they can eat at any time, they'll likely be some ancilliary spending (casino games, bar, etc)".  

Even at a good casino with a better buffet, I'm not sure I'd want to do it.  I like the varieties of buffets that Vegas has.  While I pretty much go to the same ones year after year, I wouldn't want to go to the same one everyday, even the same one for breakfast, lunch, and dinner could be monotonous.

Of the top 10 in Hoc's link, I've been to 7, which is pretty good.  From a value perspective, I'd also add in the Orleans Buffet.  While it's not in the same league as Bellagio or Wynn, based on comments about the Excalibur buffet, I'm sure it's much better (nothing is bad, just not necessarily gourmet).  At $13-$16 (I believe) for the dinner buffet, I think it's an excellent value.

Jeff


----------



## timeos2

AwayWeGo said:


> Better or worse than the Sahara's buffet ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Much better than Sahara's - in fact we consider it the best of the "mid-range" type buffets in Vegas. On the other hand I found Sahara's almost disgusting and Wynn WAY overpriced for so-so food. Other favorites are Paris and Luxor for breakfast, Bellagio upper priced dinner and Harrah's mid-range dinner. 

Most low cost ones  are poor school food or worse with the exception of the Ellis Island steak one by the new Summer Bay location. For the money that was a good deal.


----------



## Snorkey

I visited Vegas last month and Hollywood buffet has been less attractive/tasty.
I have been there many times before but it wasn't the same this time.  One thing I liked was they had many theatre performers eat with the crowd.  It was fun just watching them.  I think we paid $25 for lunch.  I might try Exacaluber next time if they still have this fantastic deal.  I bet you it would be crowded.
I went to RIO buffet as usual and it was far better than other buffets I have been to on this trip.
You also get 2 for 1 deal from coupon and I had just enough comp for a person so we got the whole thing for free.  Well not exactly free since I had to give them $300 playing games.


----------



## Barbeque

Reminds me of something when I used to raise Pigs

They had self feeders (All they could eat)
:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## JeffW

Snorkey said:


> I visited Vegas last month and Hollywood buffet has been less attractive/tasty.
> I have been there many times before but it wasn't the same this time...



That's disappointing.  We went there last year for the first time, and though it was very good.  I don't think the cost of food has gone up that much, I'm wondering if they're buying lesser quality, trying to make some extra profit off it to offset lesser revenue from the casino and hotel side.

Rio is back to being good?  It was one of the best buffets about a decade ago, but then seemed like it dropped off.  I haven't been there for 4+ years.

Jeff


----------



## kjd

In my opinion the best buffet for the money is at the Rio.  Especially at lunch.  The other buffet that I like is at Planet Hollywood.  A good buffet, but overpriced in my opinion is the MGM.  If you care to pay around $35 for dinner it's pretty good, but not worth the price.

A saying in business is that you have to "meet the purse".  The $25 all-day buffet is an attempt at it.  A lot of Vegas is way overpriced.  I think you're going to see more price reductions.  The quallity will also be lowered to adjust to the new prices.  

The casino hotels have gotten too greedy and non-competitive.  Everything is a profit center with the large corporations running things.  The pit bosses have no authority to comp any meals.  Everything is on a computer somewhere.  In this economy they are getting their heads handed to them.  It will continue until they change.  Las Vegas has always been able to re-invent itself.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Whoa !*

The folks at Cheapo Vegas Dot Com are not favorably impressed by the Excalibur all-day buffet *. . .* 

Round Table Buffet: Consistently ranked in the bottom third in Las Vegas, the Excalibur is underperformed by few. You can get indigestion for the price of a decent meal. Casseroles and low-grade meats sit under heat lamps in this enormous buffet. Stay away at all costs. Ride the rails down to the much better Mandalay Bay buffet or walk up to the top-notch Planet Hollywood. Their new experiment is to let you eat the buffet for 24 hours for one price. Don't do it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## Karen G

kjd said:


> Las Vegas has always been able to re-invent itself.



This new resort, which opened this week, is a breath of fresh air.  Everyone I've talked to who has been over there has been very impressed. The developer/owner is the son of the man who built the Rio.


----------



## Fern Modena

We went to the M Resort on Wednesday night.  Its beautiful.  BUT, they are overwhelmed.  They are in the process of hiring 250 more people, mainly for the "Club" counter and food service.  Waits are anywhere from 20 minutes to over an hour to get a club card.  And while the food in the buffet was good, they were frequently out of things.  The meat area was out of about 20% of the dishes at any given time.  I'd give it a month or so before I'd expect anything.

If any of you *do* plan to go to M, let me know, its right in my (and Karen's) backyard.  They even cut through a new back road just for us.

Fern



Karen G said:


> This new resort, which opened this week, is a breath of fresh air.  Everyone I've talked to who has been over there has been very impressed. The developer/owner is the son of the man who built the Rio.


----------



## grest

Fern Modena said:


> Alan,
> Probably a teeny, tiny bit better than the Sahara.  I won't eat there either.  Reminds me of a (very bad) school cafeteria.
> 
> Fern



I thought the Sahara's was better, but also just a teeny tiny bit...I wouldn't spend the $25 for either.
Connie


----------



## Aussiedog

*Thank you all for the good advice!*

Not my thread but DH and I are heading to Las Vegas for 3 nights in April - he will be attending a conference.  We have not been there in about 4 years and so the info on the buffets is very helpful and timely.

I have everything planned but the food -

Airline - amazing Southwest Airlines deal and they fly direct from Raleigh
TS - Grand Desert
Entertainment - Elton John, "Love" (Cirque de Soleil), and Jersey Boys
Game of chance - craps:ignore: 

I am very interested in looking at all the new development.  Someone I know here in Raleigh bought one of those condos in that huge multi-towered, mixed-use new development (name escapes me) for *$1100 per square foot*  He said that the construction has slowed but not stopped - which is OK by him because he does not have to fork over the full payment until it is done.  

Ann


----------



## Harvick29

Buffet's are getting worse and worse all the time.

Those that eat at buffets are guaranteed to spend half their vacation in the bathroom.

Plus, this all-inclusive buffet deals makes one held "captive" at a certain casino...and doesn't allow much freedom at all...as most casinos know if you have to be there for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...chances are you will be spending all your money at said casino...and some of them are not very nice at all to begin with.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Price Is Right.  (Sometimes.)*




grest said:


> I thought the Sahara's was better, but also just a teeny tiny bit...I wouldn't spend the $25 for either.


Me neither. 

But freebies is something else again -- for the 1st time through the chow line, anyhow. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*New Buffet Shows Up On June 2009 Las Vegas Top 10 Values List.*

The people who compile the Las Vegas Top 10 Values each month are favorably impressed with the Studio B Buffet at The M Resort. 

Click here for the current list of Las Vegas Top 10 Values. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G

AwayWeGo said:


> The people who compile the Las Vegas Top 10 Values each month are favorably impressed with the Studio B Buffet at The M Resort.


That buffet at the M is my favorite, too.  If you get a chance, go at lunch time as it's cheaper then. There is still complementary wine then and the variety of food is astounding.  I can't think of any kind of food that is not on that buffet.  The desserts are wonderful and there are free lattes and capuccino, too.  The M Resort is a classy place.  There's a great bar with an open air patio on the 16th floor. It has a fantastic view of the whole valley and the Strip.


----------



## ScoopKona

Harvick29 said:


> Buffet's are getting worse and worse all the time.
> 
> Those that eat at buffets are guaranteed to spend half their vacation in the bathroom.



I disagree -- I live here and go to at least one each month and have never been sick. I use hand sanitizer before eating, because everyone touches the same serving spoons and tongs.

Studio B at M is at the moment the best "normal" buffet in Las Vegas. It's worth going just for the sushi. I didn't like the free wine (at all), but they had Warsteiner beer, which goes well with sushi. 

Sterling Sunday Brunch at Bally's is the best, period. But it's $85 per person. That's too steep for a lot of people. I think it's worth every penny -- I get my money's worth just in champagne.


----------



## JeffW

I was there back in April.  Some strange things:

1. You HAVE to make a reservation to get admitted to the entrance line.  Unfortunately (back then) there is nothing that said that is mandatory.

2. None of the food was labeled.  Obviously a lot of foods (prime rib, fried shrimp, etc.) don't need it, but many do.  My BIL tried a salad, though it tasted "different", and went back and asked someone - octopus.  

3. You only get one ($2) discount per member card.  Most buffets either give unlimited, sometimes 4, at worst (up until M) 2 discounts per card.  That means you need to have all the adults waste time enrolling for a card (just to get the discount), and no children in your party can get it.

The food was very good though, and the price was good as well.  

Jeff


----------



## Karen G

*Changes to Studio B buffet at the M as of March 2010*

Things have changed since you were here in April.



JeffW said:


> I was there back in April.  Some strange things:
> 
> 1. You HAVE to make a reservation to get admitted to the entrance line.  Unfortunately (back then) there is nothing that said that is mandatory.
> Now that the crowds have thinned out a little, it's not such a problem with the lines.  You can make a reservation for the line if you choose not to wait in line, and then come back at a specified time.
> 
> 
> 2. None of the food was labeled.  Obviously a lot of foods (prime rib, fried shrimp, etc.) don't need it, but many do.  My BIL tried a salad, though it tasted "different", and went back and asked someone - octopus.
> I don't know if they were doing this back in April, but each food item is identified by a written notation on the glass "sneeze guard" that is in front of the food. The food descriptions are written in a white marking pen right on the glass.
> 
> 3. You only get one ($2) discount per member card.  Most buffets either give unlimited, sometimes 4, at worst (up until M) 2 discounts per card.  That means you need to have all the adults waste time enrolling for a card (just to get the discount), and no children in your party can get it.
> The lines for signing up for a player's card aren't so long any more.
> 
> The food was very good though, and the price was good as well.
> 
> Jeff


They no longer give a $2 discount for having a player's card. Lunch price is $14.95 and runs from 11 a.m.-4 p.m. Mon-Thurs and 11 a.m.-2:30 p.m. Fri. Dinner priced at 22.95 is from 4-9 p.m. on Mon-Thurs.  Fri. dinner from 4-9 p.m. is 29.95 and is a seafood buffet. Same price all day Sat-Sun & is also seafood


----------



## AwayWeGo

*What Happens To The Las Vegas Buffet Leftovers.*

A recent History Channel show about large-scale projects featured several examples of Big Food -- including a USMC chow hall, a USN submarine, game day concessions at an NFL stadium, & the Spice Market buffet at Planet Hollywood in Las Vegas. 

Beside describing preparation of the varied buffet entrees & specialities & desserts, etc., the show covered what happens to all the stuff that's left over at the end of the serving day. 

According to the show, it all goes into a special dumpster that gets trucked to a hog farm about 50 miles out in the desert.  Pineapple tops & watermelon rinds & large bones, etc., are picked out.  Everything else, which is pretty gloppy by then, goes into a tank where it re-cooked by bubbling live steam through the whole mixture for about 30 minutes.  When the stuff cools, it is poured into a special truck equipped with a spout that empties into a long hog trough as the truck rolls along.  The gate to the hog pen opens & lots of porkers bustle out & start chowing down on their own version of the Las Vegas Buffet.  

_Sooooo *-* Eeeeeeee ! _

BTW, the show said that the No. 1 customer favorite at the Spice Market buffet is Alaskan king crab legs.  

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings

ricoba said:


> So do you think you could graze all day for $25?
> 
> Who needs restaurant.com or coupons, hey, just belly up to the trough and go for it!



Rick,

The link says $29.99 ( $30 ) per day. In any event, $10 is too expensive for the Excaliber. I wouldn't eat there at any price. We are not big fans of buffets and rarely do more than 1 or 2 buffet meals in a 5 day visit.


----------



## John Cummings

Hoc said:


> FWIW, look here.
> 
> Edit: BTW, I thought the Planet Hollywood Buffet was good value, with decent (not spectacular) food.  Bellagio, while good, is overpriced.  I like Paris Buffet on Sunday morning, because the pastries are good.  But there is a line, so you should get a pass to get to the front of the line.



As I said earlier, we are not big fans of buffets. We tend to eat at them only out of convenience and not very frequently. We have eaten at most of the ones on the list. I disagree with most of their ratings. we have eaten more at the Paris simply because we usually stay there. We are not big fans of their buffet and it is grossly over priced. Harrah's buffet is nothing to write home about. We prefer the Flamingo's buffet, partly because we get a window table and enjoy watching the Flamingos, swans, and fish. We don't like the Rio period. The Golden Nugget downtown used to have a very good buffet but that was several years ago. I don't know how it is now. The Wynn Buffet is not that great and is also grossly over priced. The Bellagio is not too bad. The Green Valley Ranch was one of the worst buffets we have eaten at. In fact our whole experience there was a nightmare. They tried to cheat me out of $800 when I cashed in my tickets.

We don't have to wait in any lines at any of the Harrah's properties ( Caesar's Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood, Bally's, Flamingo, Rio, Harrah's, etc. ) so that is never an issue.

We have actually eaten at much better buffets that were not in Las Vegas. John Ascuaga's Nugget in Sparks, Nevada ( Metro Reno ) was the best we have eaten at. It did not have that typical buffet atmosphere and the food was incredible. We have eaten there several times. We have also eaten at some very good buffets at the California casinos as well as non-casino buffets in San Diego.


----------



## John Cummings

kjd said:


> The casino hotels have gotten too greedy and non-competitive.  Everything is a profit center with the large corporations running things.  The pit bosses have no authority to comp any meals.  Everything is on a computer somewhere.  In this economy they are getting their heads handed to them.  It will continue until they change.  Las Vegas has always been able to re-invent itself.



They are not going to change. It is simply evolution. Making everything a profit center was brought about in the early 90's because of their ridiculous decision to cater to the family business which brought in a lot of non-gamblers looking for cheap food and accommodations. Now a very large percentage of visitors are not gamblers so the casinos can no longer subsidize the hotels and restaurants. Now when the casino comps you a room or meal, etc. the casino has to pay for it. That is where the tracking come in. They are not going to comp you something unless you are at a certain level of play. That is where the computers come in and this is nothing more than the evolution of technology.

The casino hotels are definitely NOT over priced compared to comparable properties in other locations. This is true of the California Casino hotels as well. The Agua Caliente casino/resort in Rancho Mirage, CA ( Palm Springs area ) is a luxury 4* hotel with awesome rooms. etc. and has the cheapest hotel rates in the area whether you gamble or not. Of course if you play enough ten they comp everything.

Las Vegas, as well as all tourist locations are suffering from the effects of the economy.


----------



## kjd

Evolution in this case is just another word for having a business plan.  It's true that they went after families but may not have realized that an unintended consequence of that business plan was to draw non-gambling customers.

They have switched to a "bigger is better" theme which IMO has two advantages for the large casino corporations.  First, they drove out all of the weaker hands in the LV casino business.  Currently Harrah's and MGM own a majority of the Strip casinos.  Many smaller or poorly capitalized casinos have had to sell to them.  Harrah's strategy is to buy these casinos by buying out their debt.  PH is the latest example.

Secondly, the "bigger is better" plan is a natural reaction to the successes of the Indian casinos and legalized gambling in other states.  It would figure that there has to be a reason for people to travel to LV.  Problem is that with the poor economy business is down.  You can witness the cost cutting in action by observing the lessening of buffet food quality, the firing of the boxmen at all of the Strip crap tables, MGM having to sell Treasure Island and also having to sell a 50% interest in City Center to Dubai World.


----------



## ricoba

John Cummings said:


> Rick,
> 
> The link says $29.99 ( $30 ) per day. In any event, $10 is too expensive for the Excaliber. I wouldn't eat there at any price. We are not big fans of buffets and rarely do more than 1 or 2 buffet meals in a 5 day visit.



If you took a look at my original post, you would see it was made last year... 

I think other casino's have started this concept too...but not sure I'd buy into any of them, it sort of makes you their prisoner....which I would think is their idea.


----------



## DVB42

I can comment only on LV buffets that I have been to. I like the following:

Paris
Bellagio
Mandalay Bay
Planet Hollywood

The worst buffet I went to was at Caesars. Avoid that one completely. McDonalds has better food. Caesars should shut the place down. It is horrible!


----------



## John Cummings

kjd said:


> Evolution in this case is just another word for having a business plan.  It's true that they went after families but may not have realized that an unintended consequence of that business plan was to draw non-gambling customers.
> 
> They have switched to a "bigger is better" theme which IMO has two advantages for the large casino corporations.  First, they drove out all of the weaker hands in the LV casino business.  Currently Harrah's and MGM own a majority of the Strip casinos.  Many smaller or poorly capitalized casinos have had to sell to them.  Harrah's strategy is to buy these casinos by buying out their debt.  PH is the latest example.
> 
> Secondly, the "bigger is better" plan is a natural reaction to the successes of the Indian casinos and legalized gambling in other states.  It would figure that there has to be a reason for people to travel to LV.  Problem is that with the poor economy business is down.  You can witness the cost cutting in action by observing the lessening of buffet food quality, the firing of the boxmen at all of the Strip crap tables, MGM having to sell Treasure Island and also having to sell a 50% interest in City Center to Dubai World.



I think that a lot of people do not realize just how many strip properties are owned by MGM and Harrah's. MGM owns 12 properties and Harrah's owns 9 casinos on the strip plus the Rio. Harrah's owns every property on the east side of the strip starting with Harrah's at the north through Planet Hollywood on the south. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out as Harrah's is not in very good shape financially.

Station casinos which are in bankruptcy are trying to unload their casinos. I don't think bigger is better is a reaction to anything. The MGM is the largest casino hotel in Las Vegas and it has been around long before the Indian casinos had any impact. Our local Indian Casino resort "Pechanga" which is 10 minutes from my house is much larger than any of the Las Vegas casinos. Pechanga has 5,000 slot machines and 212 table games. They are packed most of the time. They get a lot of high rollers. On the weekend the high limit area with $25 slots is packed. There are several other very large casino resorts within an hour of where I live.

Steve Wynn said that catering to the family business is the stupidest thing they ever did.


----------



## DVB42

AwayWeGo said:


> A recent History Channel show about large-scale projects featured several examples of Big Food -- including a USMC chow hall, a USN submarine, game day concessions at an NFL stadium, & the Spice Market buffet at Planet Hollywood in Las Vegas.
> 
> Beside describing preparation of the varied buffet entrees & specialities & desserts, etc., the show covered what happens to all the stuff that's left over at the end of the serving day.
> 
> According to the show, it all goes into a special dumpster that gets trucked to a hog farm about 50 miles out in the desert.  Pineapple tops & watermelon rinds & large bones, etc., are picked out.  Everything else, which is pretty gloppy by then, goes into a tank where it re-cooked by bubbling live steam through the whole mixture for about 30 minutes.  When the stuff cools, it is poured into a special truck equipped with a spout that empties into a long hog trough as the truck rolls along.  The gate to the hog pen opens & lots of porkers bustle out & start chowing down on their own version of the Las Vegas Buffet.
> 
> _Sooooo *-* Eeeeeeee ! _
> 
> BTW, the show said that the No. 1 customer favorite at the Spice Market buffet is Alaskan king crab legs.
> 
> Who'd a-thunk ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I think Caesars actually gets there buffet choices from the same hog trough.

I agree that the Alaskan king crab legs are very good at Planet Hollywood/Spice Market.


----------



## John Cummings

DVB42 said:


> I can comment only on LV buffets that I have been to. I like the following:
> 
> Paris
> Bellagio
> Mandalay Bay
> Planet Hollywood
> 
> The worst buffet I went to was at Caesars. Avoid that one completely. McDonalds has better food. Caesars should shut the place down. It is horrible!



We were at Caesar's in November but did not eat at the buffet as several people told us the same thing as you. We went across the street and ate at the Flamingo buffet a couple times.


----------



## dougp26364

bigrick said:


> Fern (or anyone else),
> 
> which buffets do you recommend?



The only buffet I've ever felt comfortable recommending has been at Bellagio. The thing is, quality can change over relatively short periods of time. The last time I ate at the Bellagio buffet Steve Wynn still owned it. Now MGM owns it. I'm not as thrilled about the buffet's in the other MGM resorts. Who know what they've done to the quality of the Bellagio buffet.

There was a time when the Rio had a great buffet but, Harrah's bought them out and, over time, the quality sank to that of a standard buffet. I can tell you that the two buffet's we'll never go to again are at the Riviera and the Stratosphere. They were so bad we're not willing to take a chance that they might have improved in quality.

IMHO, buffets are breading grounds for disease. There's no telling when I-don't-wash-my-hands-after-using-the-restroom or little-johnny-bugger-picker or I-have-to-handle-every-piece-of-chicken-in-the-tray-to-find-the-piece-I-want has been through the line before you. To me a buffet is a barffet and a great place to pick up the latest illness going around. But now you can do it on a budget.


----------



## Fern Modena

Both my recommendations for top line buffets are off The Strip.  The first would be The M Resort at Las Vegas Blvd and St. Rose Bl, about 6 miles south of Mandalay Bay.  The second is a local Chinese Buffed, Buffet @ Asia, which is on Eastern Avenue between St. Rose and Silverado on the West side of the street.  Buffet @ Asia serves mainly a Chinese clientele (but not totally) and they change out their food often.  There is a great variety of Asian food there, some good sushi, and a Mongolian BBQ.

Fern


----------



## JeffW

I think for people that call buffets 'overpriced', it really depends on what you order from them:

- at the Orleans Thur night, I wasn't that hungry, so I looked at their 24hr buffet for something it eat.  By the time I added up a relatively inexpensive sandwich and drink, I think it would have cost be $11-$12.  The buffet price was only $1 more.
- We went to Paris breakfast buffet Mon morning, at $15.  I got fresh made crepes for myself and my wife.  At the crepe 'stand' directly across from the buffet, to buy the same crepe (granted, they did have more variety of fillings) was $10 by itself.

Buffets aren't perfect:
- it's pretty much self serve for everything (except beverages)
- you may not want to be tempted by unlimited quantities
- you might want a special dish a buffet doesn't serve

However if you aren't that selective, it's tough if not impossible to beat the cost of a buffet.  It doesn't take MUCH eating at all to break even on a $7 breakfast at Orleans, or even a $35 dinner at Wynn.  

I'm also not convinced buffets are any less safe that regular restaurants.  At the Orleans they have a typical high-end restaurant (Canal Street), which I never see any lines for (barely see people in it).  How fresh are their items when they conceivably get a handful of diners a day?  On the other hand, a buffet has so MUCH turnover and consumption in food, that it's almost impossible for items not to be fresh.  Although I don't know this for sure, it's very likely there's centralization among dining facilities.  For example, it would almost be stupid for the Orleans buffet and 24hr cafe not to use the same eggs for their breakfast items.

All this being said, I will agree with others that there has been some slippage in food quality.  I've definitely seen that at the Orleans, which became a Boyd gaming establishment a few years ago.  The economy hasn't helped: last March, the Orleans had 2 of it's 8 'stations' closed; I think this year, they are back to being all open.  There's also I'm sure as a buffet manager to 'skimp': offer canned pineapple vs fresh, 'peal & eat' shrimp vs ones already peeled and deveined, and maybe using lesser grades of beef/fish.

To me, a vacation is all about doing things you can't do at home (posting on TUG excluded!).  Buffets are a perfect example of, at least where I live, I can't get anything like them, especially for the price.  I have plenty of local, non-chain restaurants at home that I don't feel bad for not trying some in Vegas.

Jeff


----------



## John Cummings

JeffW said:


> To me, a vacation is all about doing things you can't do at home (posting on TUG excluded!).  Buffets are a perfect example of, at least where I live, I can't get anything like them, especially for the price.  I have plenty of local, non-chain restaurants at home that I don't feel bad for not trying some in Vegas.
> 
> Jeff



I agree with you about doing things you can't do at home. Where I live, there are numerous casino buffets so they are not a novelty.


----------



## nightnurse613

Just to add my two cents.  My sister and I were recently in LV  We bought the Buffet of Buffets all day pass from Harrahs for $29.99.  It's good for a 24 hour spree.  Say what you want but it includes The Spice Market Buffet at PH; Le Village Buffet at Paris; Flavors at Harrahs, the Carnival World Buffet at the Rio, the Lago at Caesars; Paradise Garden at Flamingo and the Emperor's at the Imperial Palace. We actually bought it at 10:30 in the morning, had breakfast and finished up the next day with breakfast at 9:30.  It allows you to graze at any and all for a full 24 hours.  I am sure if you look through the reviews, you will see some of these buffet's are well thought of.  We were planning to go to Le Village Buffet at Paris for dinner anyway and that dinner was well worth the $29.99 price of the pass alone.  Bon apetit!  :whoopie:


----------



## Karen G

nightnurse613 said:


> We bought the Buffet of Buffets all day pass from Harrahs for $29.99.  It's good for a 24 hour spree.  Say what you want but it includes The Spice Market Buffet at PH; Le Village Buffet at Paris; Flavors at Harrahs, the Carnival World Buffet at the Rio, the Lago at Caesars; Paradise Garden at Flamingo and the Emperor's at the Imperial Palace.


Wow! That sounds cool. I haven't heard of this before.  It almost makes me sick thinking of eating at more than one buffet in a day, but if you time it right, I think it could work out very well.

Maybe start with dinner one day, do breakfast the next morning, and then lunch as late as possible.  Actually, I went back and looked at how nightnurse used the 24-hr. ticket and that sounds more manageable.


----------



## bjones9942

Oh my god.  Can't go to Vegas.  Can't go to Vegas.  Can't go to Vegas!!!

Poop.  I can't go to Vegas!

Were I of a correct persuasion I'd need to confess my desire for gluttony!


----------



## grest

Personally, I think Excalibur has the worst buffet on the strip, though the Sahara is close.. IMHO


----------



## JeffW

I didn't see anything mentioning that offer, or I would have certainly done it on my trip their last month.

Jeff


----------



## timeos2

dougp26364 said:


> IMHO, buffets are breading grounds for disease. There's no telling when I-don't-wash-my-hands-after-using-the-restroom or little-johnny-bugger-picker or I-have-to-handle-every-piece-of-chicken-in-the-tray-to-find-the-piece-I-want has been through the line before you. To me a buffet is a barffet and a great place to pick up the latest illness going around. But now you can do it on a budget.



If you haven't watched the Fox show "Kitchen Nightmares" then I suggest you do so (or, as I have, do some work for restaurants/bars and get a close look at the behind the scene's conditions) and you'll know that dealing with buffets & the sometimes questionable clientele isn't the biggest risk of eating out by any stretch. In fact, by their more open nature, you may have a better chance of avoiding at least "last to touch" problems with the buffet. 

Far better to take note of the overall conditions of any restaurant. Run down, dirty restrooms (you think that the food preparers have their own perfectly clean one?) and the look & feel can tell you a lot about the attitude & cleanliness of the establishment. But those same "my hands don't stink" people that might handle the serving utensils might also be cooking, serving or washing dishes - you really don't know. Buffet or not nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*I Resemble That Remark.*




timeos2 said:


> Far better to take note of the overall conditions of any restaurant.


We went to a restaurant in Branson MO for the coupon special.  The place had a buffet, too, but we didn't go for that.  

During supper, when somebody came out from the kitchen to refill the buffet serving containers, I thought I could hear _Dueling Banjos_ playing in the background. 

Not only was the buffet non-appetizing, but so was the coupon special. 

We might go back to Branson MO some day, but we won't be going back to that restaurant -- not even if they start having _Free Night_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G

JeffW said:


> I didn't see anything mentioning that offer, or I would have certainly done it on my trip their last month.


Here is info about the offer.


----------



## SunSand

I was in Las Vegas last week for a convention, and had two buffets during my stay.  I had the MGM breakfast buffet $16. + tip and a Mirage dinner buffet at $30. bucks with tip included.  I ate at both buffets for convenience, but I must say the value was lacking.  On a past trip, I've had the buffet at the M Resort, and it was a great buffet, & it comes with wine or beer.  I'm still not a big buffet fan, but I would go out of my way to eat at M Resort, it was that good.


----------



## Kenrabs

Yesterday we did the lunch buffet at the M Resort. The wait to get in was about 30 to 40 min. While I wouldn't say any of the items were outstanding the overall quality of all the itmes I tried was very good. There is something for everyone Chinese, Japanese, Mexican, Pizza and numerous American dishes. The desert and ice cream offerings are very good and have a nice variety. The beer(Coors Light, Papts Blue ribbon, a cider and root beer)and wine is a nice bonus. I forgot the wine brand but for an inexpensive cabernet it wasn't bad. I did like the carving station meets especially the pork roast. The staff was friendly. I liked that once we got in it wasn't over crowded considering the wait to get in.


----------



## Karen G

Kenrabs said:


> Yesterday we did the lunch buffet at the M Resort. The wait to get in was about 30 to 40 min.


So glad to hear that you enjoyed it.  When we go to lunch there, we try to arrive about 10:45 as they open at 11 a.m.--quick entry and all the food looks so pretty.


----------



## Fern Modena

If you don't like waiting, you should invite me to go with you.  I generally use a cane when I walk distances (like in a casino), and that allows me, and my party, to enter from the VIP line.  And I get to sit in sections 1 or 2, which are the closest to the entrance.

Fern



Kenrabs said:


> Yesterday we did the lunch buffet at the M Resort. The wait to get in was about 30 to 40 min.


----------



## Kenrabs

We did the 24 hour pass and ate at the buffets at Ceasars Palace and Rio for lunch and also did the Rio for breakfast. Ceasar had good quality about even with the M buffet, but not nearly the selection and it's desserts were poor. Rio had a great breakfast with large selection. At lunch The Rio had a selection about as big as the M resort but the quality wasn't the same except with the desserts. The Rio had almost as good desserts as The M buffet. The 24 hour pass is a good deal if you can sqeeze in 3 meals during the period. The M resort was the best single value and quality especially for those that like adult beverages with their meal.


----------



## John Cummings

I received an e-mail from Harrah's stating that they now have the 24 hour buffet pass for $29.99. You can use it any of the Harrah's properties: Caesar's Palace, Paris, Flamingo, Planet Hollywood, Harrah's, Ballys. Rio, Imperial Palace. I am not a big fan of buffets but it is a good deal if you are as you have your choice of several different ones.


----------

